
QuadrigaCX Chain Analysis Report (Pt. 1): Bitcoin Wallets - m3nu
https://blog.zerononcense.com/2019/02/04/quadrigacx-chain-analysis-report-pt-1-bitcoin-wallets
======
m3nu
Sounds like a Ponzi-scheme.

